# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Koagulogram

## sonja3333

Za medicinske znalce molim vas što spada u mali a što u veliki koagulogram?
 :/

----------


## roby

JAvim ti sutra na večer kad točno pogledam, ako ne zaboravim ili ti do tada na saznaš.

----------


## tini

Kod nas u Ri u mali koagulogram ti ide jedna od pretraga iz velikog koagulograma, u veliki koagulogram ti idu APTV, PV, fibrinogen i trombociti, a u prošireni koagulogram idu ti dodatne pretrage ovisno o tome da li ti treba vezano za zgrušavanje ili krvarenje ali to su specifične pretrage i traže se ciljano.

----------


## Dodirko

Koliko znam za operaciju ti treba veliki. Meni su izvadili krvi u 4 male bočice.  :shock:

----------


## crvic

ja sam radila veliki koagulogram, a to je bilo fibrinogen, APTV, PV i vrijeme zgrusavanja krvi.
to sam radila zbog dva spontana

----------


## sonja3333

> JAvim ti sutra na večer kad točno pogledam, ako ne zaboravim ili ti do tada na saznaš.


Molim te.

Hvala cure.
Znači za veliki ide to što ste navele,ali što onda ide pod mali?
 :? 

Ja moram napraviti mali koagulogram iako su dva spontana u pitanju. :/

----------


## roby

Pod mali ide samo P.V. ,  A veliki PV, APTV, Vrijeme krvarenja, fibrinogen i trombociti. Tako nam stoji zapisano za vađenje. ZA OP vadimo PV i APTV a veliki ne znam dali sam ikada vadila...

----------


## sonja3333

> Pod mali ide samo P.V. ,  A veliki PV, APTV, Vrijeme krvarenja, fibrinogen i trombociti. Tako nam stoji zapisano za vađenje. ZA OP vadimo PV i APTV a veliki ne znam dali sam ikada vadila...


Puno hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## lilium

to mi je zbunjujuce; moji papiri su malo drugaciji, prije par god. sam morala na operaciju i u popisu pretraga koje sam dobila na SDu je pisalo mali koagulogram (VK,VZ,trombociti i APTT) i za to imam nalaz sa SD na kojemu je analiza za: PV,INR,APTV,Fibrinogen, trombociti (na tom nalazu su jos prazna polja za tromb.vrijeme, antitrombin III, d-dimer, fibrinoanaliza)

----------


## Dodirko

Najlakše je da dobiješ uputnicu za mali i onda odeš u ambulantu i oni ti izvade sve što treba.

----------


## roby

> to mi je zbunjujuce; moji papiri su malo drugaciji, prije par god. sam morala na operaciju i u popisu pretraga koje sam dobila na SDu je pisalo mali koagulogram (VK,VZ,trombociti i APTT) i za to imam nalaz sa SD na kojemu je analiza za: PV,INR,APTV,Fibrinogen, trombociti (na tom nalazu su jos prazna polja za tromb.vrijeme, antitrombin III, d-dimer, fibrinoanaliza)


Za operaciju su dovoljni samo PV i APTV. Vjerovatno ovisi o praksi od bolnice do bolnice i odjela do odjela.  NA staro, smo odjelu obavezno vasili i TV. No ako nemaš problema s faktorima zgrušavanja i ovo će biti u redu.

----------


## lilium

hvala roby,
moj interes u koagulogram je vezan uz habitualne pobacaje... za sada mi na temu kokagulacije nije nadjeno nista sumnjivo , radila sam dosta tih prtraga no uvijek se pitam da li bi jos nesto bilo dobro provjeriti, za svaki slucaj.

----------


## Pinky

podižem...

----------


## Pinky

dakle, vi ste ovdje pisale da u veliki koagulogram spada  fibrinogen, APTV, PV i vrijeme zgrusavanja krvi. a gdje su tu d dimeri, protein s, protein c? čitam da i to spada u veliki. sad sam zbunjena...
na stranicama hrvatskog zavoda za transfuzijsku medicinu piše ovako:
*21*
*VELIKI   KOAGULOGRAM*
     21.1
   Protrombinsko   vrijeme 
     21.2
   Trombociti 
     21.3
   Agregacija   trombocita 
     21.4
   APTV   pretrage 
     21.5
   Fibrinogen 
     21.6
   Plazminogen 
     21.7
   Trombinsko   vrijeme 
     21.8
   D-dimer 

da li je dovoljno da na uputnici piše veliki koagulogram ili se moraju navoditi i dijelovi?

----------


## Lili75

što sad me ni je dr. naveo na uptnici pojedinačno skorro sve iz velikog koagulograam,a na kraju nabrajanaj je napisao mali koagulogram? mislim helloo.... što da radim? i dimeri su mi tu.

----------


## Lili75

cure,

hitno trebam informaciju, koliko dana se čekaju nalazi koagulograma u vinogradskoj? u sljedeći pon imam pregled kod hematologa, a dotad moram imati nalaze koagulograma,ako odem sutra u uto jel to sve stignem obavit?

----------


## Lili75

samo da javim da sam jutros bila,ne znam jel zato što sam trudnica i što sam rekla da mi je hitno al nalaze ću dobit već sutra od 12h. baš sam happy...

pa da znaju i drugi.

----------


## čokolada

Trebam li za napraviti  koagulogram doći natašte ili smijem doručkovati?

----------


## sirius

Mozes jesti, ako je samo to.
nemoj masno.

----------


## čokolada

ma bar bijela kava i malo posnog sira (hm, hm) da se ne srušim dok ne dođem do sv.duha i čekam red. znaš li možda je li se to radi samo u bolnicama, nema negdje u nekom većem DZ?

----------


## sirius

Ako te dr.salje u bolnicu tada sigurno nema u DZ. 
Morati ces u bolnicu.

----------


## sirius

Samo pitaj prije da li za to narucuju.

----------


## Optimist

Postavljam pitanje i ovdje. 

S Clexanom se pikam u 9 h ujutro. 
Kakva je procedura kad se idu provjeravati koagulacijski testovi, vadi li se krv neovisno kad se daje heparin ili trebam nastimati vadjenje s pikanjem, koliki razmak treba biti (ako treba)?
Prvi put su mi radili i anti xa, za tu pretragu mora proci 4 h od davanja injekcije, dala sam je u 6 h, krv vadila u 10 h. 
Zato ne znam je li i za druge koagulacijske pretrage potreban razmak ili mogu izvaditi krv npr. u 8 h i dati Clexan u 9 h kao i inace, jer sad necu vaditi anti xa.

----------


## eryngium

Iz mog iskustva, nije. 
Kad god su mi radili veliki koagulogram nikad nisu pitali koliko je prošlo od davanja. 
Al možda da ipak nazoveš lab za svaki slučaj.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Da, mogu i to, hvala ti!
Koliki je obicno tvoj razmak bio? Ja sam u pocetku davala navecer pa sam presla na jutarnje pikanje zbog anti xa i tako je ostalo. Bit ce mi bas na knap sa sljedecom dozom pa mi je to malo stavilo upitnik u glavu. 

Imamo li ovdje laborantica?

----------


## eryngium

Ja sam si davala navečer u 20h. Znači prošlo bi cca 12h do vađenja krvi.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------

